# looking for a close hunting lease



## englishmonster (Aug 28, 2012)

me and my father are looking for a lease ta do a little hunting and take tha kids camping around Harris County or Talbotton. let me know what ya got.706-457-7681 Taylor


----------



## james c smith (Sep 11, 2012)

Taylor, I think italked to you acouple of weeks ago. I have aclub just outside of Talbotton. If you are still interested, give me a call James Smith 770 883 2903 . Membership is $660 per year, camping area with water and power is included.


----------



## shunt (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 90 acre lease at Talbot/Meriwether line outside of Manchester.  Last year we were only on the property 4 times.  All hardwoods. PM me if interested.


----------



## OfficerB24 (Sep 19, 2012)

Shunt, are you looking to lease it out? if so PM me and let me know what you are asking for and details please


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 19, 2012)

We still have openings. Will be on property agin this weekend working on plots. PM or call, thanks Madison.


----------

